# Ise 2015



## mrterry (Jun 14, 2013)

Greetings All, 

I was at Integrated Systems Europe last month and Home Theatre is definitely getting more exposure.

On the audio side, the so-called 'Immersive Audio' systems (Auro-3D and Dolby Atmos) were getting showings in various demo theatres and there were some interesting new products associated with this from Trinnov and DataSat. Some nice new gear from Classé and Rotel to boot...

Procella were showing some new loudspeakers and subwoofers, as well as B&W. The range from Quested is also worthy of attention and a listen.

One of the main advances - for me! - was the introduction of two projectors with native 'Scope, i.e. no need to fit a panamorph lens. Epson previewed their new laser projector with 10 user settings and Barco showed the new Residential range, including a Cinemascope model. Finally!! The Barco range is almost certainly the result of their taking over Projection Design from Norway.

Last but not least, some very nice new screens from Screen Excellence and acoustic products from Jocavi.


----------



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

I'd like to see some of the better projectors. Can't imagine favoring 1 over the 8k TV I plan on purchasing in 3 years but intrigued by them. 

Did you hear anything about more Atmos content being released? It's been no more than a joke to this point


----------



## mrterry (Jun 14, 2013)

TomFord said:


> I'd like to see some of the better projectors. Can't imagine favoring 1 over the 8k TV I plan on purchasing in 3 years but intrigued by them.
> 
> Did you hear anything about more Atmos content being released? It's been no more than a joke to this point


Hi Tom,

The problem, as I see it, with 8K TV is that content will be very scarce. I presume that you are refering to the NHK Super Hi-Vision system? Also, Cinemascope TV sets do not exist (as far as I know!) for the moment and would have to be very large in order to be a viable alternative to projection. However, that is a matter for personal preference.

The Atmos demos were OK but I still have the impression that the 'surround' soundfield is above me and not around me. This is where Audo-3D is definitely better. 

Best from Switzerland, TN


----------



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

mrterry said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> The problem, as I see it, with 8K TV is that content will be very scarce. I presume that you are refering to the NHK Super Hi-Vision system? Also, Cinemascope TV sets do not exist (as far as I know!) for the moment and would have to be very large in order to be a viable alternative to projection. However, that is a matter for personal preference.
> 
> ...



Hello Terry,

No, I'm not referring to any particular model. Before I purchased my new TV last summer I did a lot of research to determine if I should get a regular HDTV or a 4k. Using Japan as the source for a lot of my information as they will be the ones leading 4K and 8k TV's and content. My basis was for 4k content being available through cable/satellite. The first lengthy hurdle is they must get rid of SD standard definition content in order to do 4k. The 2nd huge hurdle is storage space. A movie in 1080p (best they currently offer) takes up just over 1 GB. A movie in 4K takes up over 40 GB. So they have to redesign the entire process, from the boxes that transmit the signal to your home to the DVR boxes in your house. At the time I estimated 2-3 years minimum for that to take place. They won't revamp the entire system without it having the capability for 8K which will follow 4K by no more than 1 year based on my projections. Also as you've seen with the immense price drops on 4K TV's, the exact same will happen with 8K. 
Read about one of the largest Japanese media conglomerates agreeing with my projection and is not wasting any funds on 4K. They created the 1st 8K camera which studios are on waiting lists to use as its there #1 choice in what to film in. 

Have more facts, yet have to go at the moment. Have a good one


----------



## mrterry (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi Tom,

Thanks for the interesting dialogue - maybe there will be more info at IBC this year from the NHK.

However, what are they going to do about frame rate? 4K can look great on stills but moving pix can till have motion artefacts. We shall see...

Re: Atmos, apologies that I did not answer your question correctly as to the state of play. Blu-ray discs will be coming out with Atmos encoding, as will Auro-3D, but a common cross-platform seems to be the common sense way to go. We have already had format wars but the industry never seems to learn! MDA from DTS looks promising and I gather that other developments are in the wings.

Basically, the consumer just wants to put in a disc and play it - regardless of format.

Cheers for now, Terry


----------

